# سلسلة علمية حول الزلازل



## محمود عمر التير (31 مايو 2008)

الحلقة ( 3 )​
كتاب الزلازل تأليف : أى. كى. همادى ترجمة : محمود عمر التير

الفصل ( الأول ) : كيفية حدوث الزلازل - العوامل والأسباب ( Cause of Earthquake )

أنحراف القارات ( Continental Drift )

لم تقف سلسلة الأحداث عند تعميد جوندوانالاند، بل قادت، هذه الفكرة،المكتشف الألمانى الشهير وعالم الأرصاد الجوية الفريد ويجنير ( Alfred Weagener ) ، الذى عاش خلال الفترة 1880 -1930، الى اقتراح نظرية انحراف القارات فى عام 1912 ، التى تمثل نقطة تحول عظيمة فى علم الجيولوجيا. بعد دراسة مستفيضة لعدد من فروع العلوم المتعلقة بدراسة الأرض مثل الجيوديسيا ( Geodesy )، والجيوفيزياء ( Geophysics ) ، والجيولوجيا ( Geology ) ، وعلم الأحياء ( Biology )، وعلم المناخ ( Climatology )، تمكن ويجنير من تجميع كمية هائلة من الأدلة لتدعيم نظريته التى تفترض أن القارات الموجودة فى نصفى الكرة الشمالى والجنوبى كانت منذ 200 مليون سنة مضت أجزاء من اصل واحد يتمثل فى كتلة أرضية واحدة. وقد أخدت هذه الكتلة الأرضية الضخمة، بمرور الزمن، تنفصل تدريجيا الى عدد من من القارات، ثم تحركت بعيدا عن بعضها. وكان هذا العالم الشهير ( ويجنير ) قد أظهر أهتماما بالغا بالخواص المشتركة بين مقوماتها البنيوية وبين مكونات الحفريات ( Fossil *******s ) الموجودة داخل الصخور الواقعة على جانبى المحيط الأطلسى، كما بين ويجنير أوجه التطابق بين حدود تلك القارات.
لقد استطاع العلماء فى الوقت الحاضر، بواسطة العقل الآلى، التحقق من تطابق حدود اليابسة المتاخمة للمحيط الأطلسى، وذلك باستخدام طريقة الحد الأدنى للمربعات ( Least Squares Method )، بدلا من الاستعانة بحدود الشواطىء فى تطابق بعض أجزاء القارات مع بعضها. تعتمد هذه الطريقة على العمق المركزى للمنحدر القارى ( Continental Slope ) كحد فاصل بين القارات. وقد تطابقت حدود القارات بشكل كبير الى درجة لم يتجاوز متوسط الخطأ فيها درجة واحدة.
أثارت نظرية انحراف القارات، عند تقديمها، الكثير من الجدل حولها مما أدى الى رفضها، فى بادىء الأمر، من قبل بعض العلماء المختصين بدراسة الأرض. ثم جرى احيائها من خلال علم المغناطيسية القديم ( Palaeomagnetism )، حيث تم الاسترشاد بهذا العلم لفهم آلية تشكل صفائح القشرة الأرضية، ومن ثم تفسير جوانب نظرية الانحراف القارى. يشار الى نظرية الانحراف القارى، اليوم ، بالثورة الويجنيرية ( Weagenerian Revolution )، نسبة الى العالم ويجنير، حيث أحدثت ثورة فى علم دراسة الأرض، شأنها فى ذلك شأن نظرية داروين ( Darwin ) فى علم الأحياء ، أو نظرية أنشتين ( Einstein ) فى علم الفيزياء، أو نظرية فرويد ( Freud ) فى علم النفس ، أو نظرية ماركس ( Marx ) فى علم الاقتصاد.
أدت الاكتشافات التى صاحبت عملية التجلد القارى ( Continental Glaciation ) خلال العصور الجيولوجية الماضية، التى تم التعرف عليها من قبل الأخوين بلاندفورد فى منطقة الهند الأستوائية، بالاضافة الى اكتشافات العالم فيدين الخاصة بالأرصفة المتجلدة ( Glaciated Pavements )، الى ظهور نظرية تشكل صفائح القشرة الأرضية. أستغرقت هذه المراحل فترة زمنية طويلة تزيد على قرن من الزمن. ولعل أهم ما يعارض نظرية الانحراف القارى هو التساؤل حول مدى قدرة القارات على الحركة من خلال صخور القشرة الأرضية الصلبة. ألا أن العالم ويجنير كان قد اقترح أن الطبقة المغلقة ( Mantle ) التى تقع أسفل القشرة الأرضية يمكن أن تكون مكونة من مادة بلاستيكية لدنة تتحرك وتطفو فوقها الكتل الأرضية الخفيفة . وكان بعض العلماء قد أيد فكرته بافتراض ان النشاط الأشعاعى ( Radioactivity ) فى باطن الأرض قد يعمل على زيادة درجة حرارتها بقدر يكفى لتحويل المادة الصلبة الجامدة بباطن الأرض الى كتلة شبه بلاستيكية ( Semi-Plastic Mass ) . واعتقد العالم ويجنير أن الحرارة التى يتم توليدها تعمل على دفع وتحريك تيارات الحمل الحرارى ( Convection Currents ) ، مما يؤدى الى زحزحة الكتلة الأرضية .​


----------

